# JAR keine H2 driver?



## tomier (22. Nov 2012)

Liebe Leute,

Mein Programm funktioniert in Eclipse einwandfrei, sobald ich es aber als JAR exportiere funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Die Konsolenausgabe sagt folgendes:


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.h2.Driver
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
```


----------



## nillehammer (22. Nov 2012)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, externe Libraries von einem executable jar aus zu benutzen:
- Alle Klassen werden als Klassen mit in das jar gepackt (sog. Uber-Jar). Das ist beim Aufruf sehr bequem, weil kein extra Classpath angegeben werden muss.
- Die externen jars werden in einen speziellen Ornder gepackt. Dann müssen diese beim Aufruf des Programms aber mittels des -cp Arguments dem Classpath hinzugefügt werden. Ein einfacher Doppelklick geht hier nicht.

Man kann in Eclipse beim Export des Jars die Option aussuchen. Zu finden in dem Export-Wizard als Radio-Buttons unter der Überschrift "Libary handling".


----------



## tomier (22. Nov 2012)

Super vielen Dank nillehammer. Ich habe es nämlich zuerst als reine JAR-exportiert.

Eine Frage zusätzlich wie kann ich eigentlich ein Installationssetup aufsetzen?

Würde gerne zwei unterschiedliche Installationsarten (einmal für das Büro und einmal für die Produktionshalle) installieren können.

Vielen Dank.
LG


----------



## tomier (22. Nov 2012)

Jetzt sehe ich noch ein Problem:

Da ich viele Klassen habe, liegen 2 Images in einem Package aber ich brauche diese auch in anderen java-Klassen aus anderen Packages.

Wieder im Eclipse funktioniert es, im JAR nicht....

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------

